# Rear bumper & tail light removal?



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

Im trying to remove my rear bumper but their still attached to the tail lights. How do I disconnect the harness from the rear lights? Or do I have to remove all of the bolts to separate the lamp housing from the bumper?


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

HELPPP! please


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I assume we are talking about a 68 or a 70-72.

Remove the taillight lenses and then the taillight housings from the bumper, then unplug the lamp sockets from the back of the housings.

Don't forget to remove the license plate lamp, too.

Also, if you're doing any of your own work, get the Factory Service Manual AND the Fisher Body Service Manual for your car. They are worth every penny...


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

so ive already pulled out the lenses from the front. how do i remove the tail light housing? is it from the inside of the rear bumper? cause i see that there is a bracket held by bolts and then the housing has two screws one on each side. 

also, can i just pull the wire or harness from the bulbs socket? (twisting or pinching something)


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

What year is this car?


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

68. Thanks but I got it. I just thought there would be an easier way to remove the tail lights without taking off the whole bumper


----------

